
Tesla stock falls 12% after NTSB announces fatal crash investigation - artsandsci
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/03/tesla-stock-falls-12-after-ntsb-announces-fatal-crash-investigation/
======
ry4n413
The downgrade by Moody's is why the stock is down as much as it is, imo, as it
immediately impacts the discount rate (aka cost of capital) and makes it more
expensive for TSLA to borrow money. The impact of the investigation on TSLA's
future growth/financials doesn't seem quantifiable right now.

~~~
totalZero
Ignoring dividends and interest, the stock price itself is the market's
approximation of the expected future value of a share. That's precisely how
you quantify it.

------
dwighttk
>Tesla says that it hasn't been able to retrieve the vehicle's logs due to
extensive damage to the vehicle.

If we can build a "black box" that survives plane crashes, why can't Tesla
build one of those for their logs?

>"We understand there were no occupants still in the Model X by the time the
fire could have presented a risk," Tesla claims.

huh... then who died?

~~~
segmondy
Do other cars have black boxes that survive crashes? Why should Telsa build
one? Their car is not a plane. To build such a black box will increase the
cost of production. They are trying to reduce costs. Their very existence
depends on reducing the costs of manufacturing.

~~~
dwighttk
>Their very existence depends on reducing the costs of manufacturing.

Some might say that their very existence depends on people trusting them to
purchase their cars. It always seems convenient that there is no telemetry
available in the very crashes we are interested in.

~~~
craftyguy
Which cars _do_ provide telemetry data when they crash? Maybe one? None?

Why is Tesla held to a "standard" that no other vehicle manufacturers (that
you "have to trust") are held to?

~~~
tway923423
> _Why is Tesla held to a "standard" that no other vehicle manufacturers (that
> you "have to trust") are held to?_

Because they are making claims about the state of their technology that no
other vehicle manufacturers are.

~~~
craftyguy
They are? IIRC they've not said anything about their cars being completely
autonomous, or that drivers should do anything behind the wheel that's
different than what they should do behind the wheel of any other car..

~~~
totalZero
What does the word "autopilot" mean to you?

~~~
craftyguy
What does the word "future" mean to you?

~~~
tway923423
Coming Soon, like Theranos' blood test?

